# No Lights Orange/Green on Raspberry PI 3 B + (PLUS)



## Spartrekus (Feb 20, 2019)

Hello,

On the RPI3b there is the orange/green lights for ethernet RJ45, as it should.

However on all the RPI3b+ (note here the plus) there is no lights for ethernet RJ45 (in english, led or diods for cable networking). I need it to check if the everything is working properly. It would be urgent to have a fix, if possible, I know that RPI3b+ is not highest priority.

I tested it many times, on several RPI3b+, there is no leds.
The rpi3b has leds. 

So how to fix this?

Please help there  - how to fix this issue.

Tested with all v13. Freebsd https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/sn...NT-arm64-aarch64-RPI3-20190214-r344112.img.xz


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2019)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## tenq (Jun 4, 2021)

Hello. Faced same issue with all lights on raspberry pi 3b+ with this image: FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-arm64-aarch64-RPI.img
power light and ethernet lighs are off. 
Does there exist some option to enable them ?

Thank you.


----------



## mark_j (Jun 4, 2021)

I have noticed this too. I've now begun experimenting with 13R and placed it on a RPI2B (armv7)  and RPI3B (aarch64) and the latter has no lights at all. The RPI2 however does have the RJ45 lights, but no power light (this extinguishes after boot up).

For the RPI3, this is probably a GPIO setting? Some food for thought.

(Even though the lights are not illuminated, networking is fine).


----------

